# Unusual Fender?



## dougfisk (Jan 23, 2011)

What do I have here?  The rear fender is a ducktail?  I haven't seen this before.  This is off a postwar ballooner with the serial # on the bottom bracket and drop center rims.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 23, 2011)

*Fenders with duck tails*

Looks like 50's Hornet fenders to me Doug. The front set up for truss rods or a springer. Brad


----------



## snickle (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a 53 Hornet Wasp with those same fenders, same color even


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 2, 2011)

I think a prewar Schwinn had the lip (ducktail) on rear. Maybe Autocycle, Excelsior, not sure.


----------



## eryauch (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you interested in selling it? It may be a fender I'm looking for. 
Thanks, Eric


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2011)

What you have there are early Post War Autocycle or "B" model line fenders.  These would have gone on an "unequipped" model, IE a bike with out tank, rack, headlight.  The front fender was dimpled specifically to accomodate the Tubular post war truss fork.  A fork Schwinn did away with by the very early 50's.  Depending on what year bike they came off the rear could be a very usefull fender if it's an early postwar one.  The 46 and so early frames were a bit shorter in the back and later fenders won't fit.  Hard fender to find if it is THAT fender.   Good set!  You should be able to get at least 50 bux out of them, maybe more.  They are NOT Hornet, or any other D model.


----------

